# Sheep creek to Strawberry



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It's open....

Could have pulled a boat over it today.

Thought a few of you would like to know.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks goof. I look for your report on this every year.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Can a 2wd with high clearance make it?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a month earlier than last year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

35whelen said:


> Can a 2wd with high clearance make it?


Yes


----------



## blkchev5 (Apr 26, 2015)

*Sheep Creek to Srawberry Res.*

Traveled this road Saturday. Freezing rain and a little snow and mud . My goal to find some promising areas to look for elk this year .10 Bonus points for LE Elk and my fingers crossed to drawn in this general area.


----------

